# Deer Lease Available-Twiggs County GA



## Hogguide (Mar 27, 2006)

I have room for several memberships for 2006/2007.

Deer, Hogs, Dove, Quail and turkey abundant. And Hogs, did I mention Hogs?
Lodging available, well, Hot & Cold water, year round supplemental feeding program.
40 acres of established food plots. Trophy managed for 10 years. Trail camera pics available (some from last week and from Yesterday)

email inquiries to:
boarhunter@bellsouth.net
478.256.3448
Tom
























Here is what is included in the Lease:


**14' x 70' Fully Furnished Trailer, Air Conditioning, Heat, 2 FULL Bathrooms, Hot & Cold Running Water, Fully furnished Kitchen, TV, Gas Stove, Microwave, Refrig, Freezer, Washer, Dryer, 8 Beds, Linens, Towels, Maid Service.

**Deep Water Well

**Electricity Furnished in Dues (12 Months, Avg $65-80 per month), sometimes higher, sometimes lower.

**Fire Pit, 1 Cord, Oak and Hickory split, stacked, seasoned, ready to use for the deer season.

**6 Dog kennels, Professional Style Kennels on Concrete Slab

**5 acres Fenced pasture, with Horse Stalls, Small Barn. 

**12' x 30' Concrete Slab under Skinning Rack, 2 Gambrels, pulley system. Ready to Use. Available Running water (Water Hose).

**Licensed Red Meat Processor less than 3.5 miles from Camp, he will come to camp and fully Process your animals or birds if you want. Link and patty Sausage available.

**Bunk House with 2 additional beds.

**QDM Program for 10 years, Existing QDM Co-OP with additional Clubs, Landowner on Adjoining Properties, Currently number more than 5000 acres.

**Remote Location, Little Road Traffic, Only 1 nearby House.

**40 acres of Food Plots. 10 acres planted right now in Biologic, Rape, Turnips, Imperial Whitetail Clover, And Pennington Fall Blend Deer Mix. These include Fall/Winter 
AND Spring/Summer plantings. 

**30 Acre Dove Field has currently been sprayed with Roundup, will spray again in 2 weeks. Shortly after that, it will be plowed and planted with Sunflower, Grain Sorghum, Corn and Brown top Millet. In August, mowed, disked, burned, readied for Opening day of Dove Season.
Dove Field has Power line running through it. Nearby Planted Pines are Home to Native Nesting Doves.
No Other Dove Fields with 5-7 miles. No other Agricultural Fields within 5-7 miles.

**Lime & Fertilizer added to food plots, PH at 5.8-6.6 PH.
Soil Tests done annually.

**All Property Mowed and Bushogged by landowner, as needed.

**12+ Protein Pellet Feeders (Also Custom Designed Feeders) feeding 28% Protein Custom Supplemental feed. Our feed is Made LOCALLY (GRAY, GA) to our specifications and Only as we need it (FRESHNESS).
Feed has been adjusted based on Soil Test analysis and bone taken from actual animals on the property. Program is in its 3rd year. Annual Tonnage of Supplemental Feed is between 4.5 to 6 tons.
Mixed 50/50 with corn. This adds 4.5 to 6 tons of Corn for a total Program usage of 9-12 tons, annually. 
We are the Distributor for the Southeast for this Feed, currently used by other major Plantations.

**3 Feeders, spin type feeding Corn/sunflower mixture

**10 Mineral Licks, throughout the property. Custom Mix with Di-Calcium Phosphate, Mineral Salt Mixture, refreshed 3-4 times per year. Holes show HEAVY usage.

**Excellent Road System, you can drive your F250 Super duty 2 wheel Drive truck around without getting it scratched or stuck.

**Property Posted, Lots of Signs, Fenced across the front.

**Land has been prescribed burned for last 10 years in blocks to achieve maximum Browse and habitat for Deer, Turkeys, Birds, Quail and small game animals. 100 acres were burned this year in February.

**Property Diverse, Open Land, Fields, 15 yr Old Planted Pines, Hardwood Ridges, Bottoms. No Clear-cut.

**Property was a Quail Unlimited Habitat Improvement project in the Early 90's. More than 2000 Bi Color Lespedeza plants were hand planted in Long Rows through out the property to simulate Overgrown Fence Rows (Quail Habitat). Since then, more than 10,000 birds have been released on the property.

**Quail Feeding stations through out the property.

12 Custom Deer Stands Furnished. 8 of them are 15 foot, 2 man "Buddy Type" stands with a 48"x48" Treated 5/8ths Plywood Floor with 16"x48"Seat, Padded Shooting Rails, Camo Burlap. Custom made BY AMERICANS from 1" Square Steel tubing, primed and painted, 1 Piece design, can be moved and setup by 2 men. ALL Hardware provided. Currently all are placed throughout the property, but easy enough to be moved if needed. 
1 of them is the same as the buddy stands but is a 1 man, bow type stand, 18FT tall, no rails.
2 more are 1 man Bow Type stands, 16-18 ft tall.
The last one is a 16 ft ladder type stand.

All of this is included in the Lease. This is a "Ready to Hunt" Lease.
HG
________________________________________


----------



## Ranger/461 (Mar 27, 2006)

Email sent.Thanks.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 28, 2006)

Email sent......

Thanks


----------



## badcompany (Mar 28, 2006)

PM sent this morning. Thanks


----------



## Hogguide (Mar 28, 2006)

A few more trail cam pics from last week.
Hogguide


----------



## Good Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Hogguide (Mar 29, 2006)

Still have some openings.
HG


----------



## Hogguide (Apr 1, 2006)

Lots of interest so far, still have several openings.
HG












Trail Cams from March 20, 2006


----------



## Timbo 66 (Apr 2, 2006)

e-mail sent
tim


----------



## Hogguide (Apr 2, 2006)

Here are a couple more from the Trail Camera (35 mm Moultree Game Cam).

These are from the 31 st of March 2006.

Still have some openings. 
Hogguide


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 2, 2006)

How much are the dues  P M me with all the details, and info.


----------



## matthewsman (Apr 3, 2006)

*looks like this Craig*

250 acres for 12,000 $ or 10 people at 1,200 $ each.........

Nice pics though...48$ an acre


----------



## Hogguide (Apr 3, 2006)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> 250 acres for 12,000 $ or 10 people at 1,200 $ each.........
> 
> Nice pics though...48$ an acre



Let see, For $48.00 per acre, what do you get?

Here is what is included in the Lease:


**14' x 70' Fully Furnished Trailer, Air Conditioning, Heat, 2 FULL Bathrooms, Hot & Cold Running Water, Fully furnished Kitchen, TV, Gas Stove, Microwave, Refrig, Freezer, Washer, Dryer, 8 Beds, Linens, Towels, Maid Service.

**Deep Water Well

**Electricity Furnished in Dues (12 Months, Avg $65-80 per month), sometimes higher, sometimes lower.

**Fire Pit, 1 Cord, Oak and Hickory split, stacked, seasoned, ready to use for the deer season.

**6 Dog kennels, Professional Style Kennels on Concrete Slab

**5 acres Fenced pasture, with Horse Stalls, Small Barn. 

**12' x 30' Concrete Slab under Skinning Rack, 2 Gambrels, pulley system. Ready to Use. Available Running water (Water Hose).

**Licensed Red Meat Processor less than 3.5 miles from Camp, he will come to camp and fully Process your animals or birds if you want. Link and patty Sausage available.

**Bunk House with 2 additional beds.

**QDM Program for 10 years, Existing QDM Co-OP with additional Clubs, Landowner on Adjoining Properties, Currently number more than 5000 acres.

**Remote Location, Little Road Traffic, Only 1 nearby House.

**40 acres of Food Plots. 10 acres planted right now in Biologic, Rape, Turnips, Imperial Whitetail Clover, And Pennington Fall Blend Deer Mix. These include Fall/Winter 
AND Spring/Summer plantings. 

**30 Acre Dove Field has currently been sprayed with Roundup, will spray again in 2 weeks. Shortly after that, it will be plowed and planted with Sunflower, Grain Sorghum, Corn and Brown top Millet. In August, mowed, disked, burned, readied for Opening day of Dove Season.
Dove Field has Power line running through it. Nearby Planted Pines are Home to Native Nesting Doves.
No Other Dove Fields with 5-7 miles. No other Agricultural Fields within 5-7 miles.

**Lime & Fertilizer added to food plots, PH at 5.8-6.6 PH.
Soil Tests done annually.

**All Property Mowed and Bushogged by landowner, as needed.

**12+ Protein Pellet Feeders (Also Custom Designed Feeders) feeding 28% Protein Custom Supplemental feed. Our feed is Made LOCALLY (GRAY, GA) to our specifications and Only as we need it (FRESHNESS).
Feed has been adjusted based on Soil Test analysis and bone taken from actual animals on the property. Program is in its 3rd year. Annual Tonnage of Supplemental Feed is between 4.5 to 6 tons.
Mixed 50/50 with corn. This adds 4.5 to 6 tons of Corn for a total Program usage of 9-12 tons, annually. 
We are the Distributor for the Southeast for this Feed, currently used by other major Plantations.

**3 Feeders, spin type feeding Corn/sunflower mixture

**10 Mineral Licks, throughout the property. Custom Mix with Di-Calcium Phosphate, Mineral Salt Mixture, refreshed 3-4 times per year. Holes show HEAVY usage.

**Excellent Road System, you can drive your F250 Super duty 2 wheel Drive truck around without getting it scratched or stuck.

**Property Posted, Lots of Signs, Fenced across the front.

**Land has been prescribed burned for last 10 years in blocks to achieve maximum Browse and habitat for Deer, Turkeys, Birds, Quail and small game animals. 100 acres were burned this year in February.

**Property Diverse, Open Land, Fields, 15 yr Old Planted Pines, Hardwood Ridges, Bottoms. No Clear-cut.

**Property was a Quail Unlimited Habitat Improvement project in the Early 90's. More than 2000 Bi Color Lespedeza plants were hand planted in Long Rows through out the property to simulate Overgrown Fence Rows (Quail Habitat). Since then, more than 10,000 birds have been released on the property.

**Quail Feeding stations through out the property.

12 Custom Deer Stands Furnished. 8 of them are 15 foot, 2 man "Buddy Type" stands with a 48"x48" Treated 5/8ths Plywood Floor with 16"x48"Seat, Padded Shooting Rails, Camo Burlap. Custom made BY AMERICANS from 1" Square Steel tubing, primed and painted, 1 Piece design, can be moved and setup by 2 men. ALL Hardware provided. Currently all are placed throughout the property, but easy enough to be moved if needed. 
1 of them is the same as the buddy stands but is a 1 man, bow type stand, 18FT tall, no rails.
2 more are 1 man Bow Type stands, 16-18 ft tall.
The last one is a 16 ft ladder type stand.

All of this is included in the Lease. This is a "Ready to Hunt" Lease.
HG
________________________________________


----------



## matthewsman (Apr 3, 2006)

*It's good brother*

Was just answering his query 



But how much could we save if we dropped the linen service? 

Free bump for you....


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Apr 4, 2006)

Im with u mathewsman, thats alot of money for a place ate up with hogs, thats only my opinion from the pics, a person could buy a whole lot of pork at the store for less than that.

Lets see what all the managment is producing lets see some buck pics


----------



## Hogguide (Apr 5, 2006)

tampaspicer said:
			
		

> If I join can I hunt all those hogs with dogs?



Your dogs would probably run them out of the county. But I do not really care, I do not like the hogs anyway and wish they were gone. I have a 30 acre dove field to plant this month that looks like it has been bombed with a B-52 and clusterbombs.
HG


----------



## Hogguide (Apr 6, 2006)

*Trail Cam Pics from April 1,2 and 3, 2006.*






New Crop Of Hogs.







 More Hogs






Some Deer






Some Nice Long Beards

These are from my Moultree Game Cam 35 mm from this week. Date is the first number in the corner of the pic, then the time. I also took some pics of a wild covey of Bob white quail that crossed in front of the truck while I was driving thru the burnt pines this afternoon. I had my Minolta 300 mm zoom lens on the camera and got some good pics of them. They are on the beginning of the roll and will be later this week before I get  them developed. All of these pics are from the same roll. There is one of the mineral licks in the left corner of the pics. It is about 8 feet around. It contains a mixture of Di-calcium Phosphate and Mineral salt. 
Hogguide


----------



## Hogguide (Apr 14, 2006)

Finally got a picture of a buck. As you can see, no antler growth just yet. This piece of property has been leased. I would like to thank all those that expressed some interest in this property via email and PM's.
I hope that everyone has a successful and rewarding season this year.
Hogguide


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 17, 2006)

Hog check your pms please

Jim


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN (Apr 21, 2006)

*Hello ..lease*

I Am Defintly Interested Going To Call You ..thanks..would Like To Look At It This Weekend..ty


----------

